# Seerosen 2019



## ina1912 (19. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

da ich noch kein Seerosenthema von diesem Jahr gefunden habe, mache ich einfach mal eins auf.
von meinen 10 verschiedenen Sorten sind nun inzwischen alle einmal aufgeblüht.

das ist meine Muttertags-Seerose __ ATTRACTION. Sie blüht immer als erste im Jahr auf und schiebt eine Blüte nach der anderen:

       

diese habe ich vor vielen Jahren geschenkt bekommen. Sie ist sehr wüchsig und blüht zuverlässig mit meist mehreren Blüten gleichzeitig. es müsste eine __ Marliacea Carnea oder Rosea sein :

   

auch diese habe ich geschenkt bekommen, sie hat von allen die längste Blühsaison. Sie verändert ihre Farbe von hellpink am ersten Tag zu fast weiß mit rosa Hauch am letzten Tag. ich glaube, es ist eine __ Rosennymphe:

      hier rechts im Bild

Das ist eine Chromatella, auch ein Muttertagsgeschenk. Sie tut sich in den ersten Jahren noch etwas schwer :

 

diese hier im Vordergrund ist eine PEACH GLOW vom lieben Benny. Sie hat im dritten Jahr schon einige Blüten gehabt :

 

die hier ist ebenfalls von Benny. es müsste die BARBARA DOBBINS sein. sie blüht inzwischen recht gut und verändert ihre Farbe auch von dunkel nach hell:

       

das hier ist eine 1000 WHITE PETALS vom Benny. Sie ist wunderhübsch, aber etwas empfindlich bei Schwankungen des Wasserstands. Wenn es viel geregnet hat, will sie manchmal nicht mehr aufblühen:

 

von dieser weiß ich den Namen leider nicht mehr, auch diese ist von Benny. Sie blüht sogar unter Wasser, wenn sich der Wasserstand stark verändert :
 

die __ ALMOST BLACK habe ich vor ca 5 Jahren gekauft. hat jedes Jahr so ca 4 Blüten. Leider nimmt die Handykamera die tolle Farbe nie richtig auf, sie sieht in Natur viel mehr auberginenfarben und nicht so rot aus. Dieses Jahr habe ich ihren Topf an eine etwas sonnigere Stelle gesetzt. Sie fängt jetzt erst an zu blühen, ist noch nicht ganz geöffnet:

  hier ein Bild vom letzten Jahr :
 

und zu guter Letzt hier die allererste Blüte meiner __ Zwergseerose N. rubra, die ich August 2016 im Miniteich gepflanzt habe. Das hat nun 3 Jahre gedauert :

 

das wäre es von mir, ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf Eure Seerosen - Bilder!

lg Ina


----------



## mani2 (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo Ina

In der Tat es wird Zeit für das 2019 Seerosenthema.

Hast ja so einige tolle Sorten am blühen 
Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.
Dieses Jahr mal keine tropischen Seerosen,dagegen haben sie die Wanvisas überraschend vermehrt 
Dann ist im Außenbecken noch eine Ubol und Blashing Bride.
Im Gewächshaus wuchert eine Texas Dawn,die ihren Pflanzkorb total außer Form gebracht hat.
Da werde ich nächstes Jahr wohl 3 draus machen.

 

 

 

 

 

 



Tschüs


Manfred


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo Manfred! 

das ist ja ein Meer von Seerosenblüten! da werde ich ja ganz grün vor Neid  so einen schönen Seerosenpool hat halt auch nicht jeder. 
Die __ wanvisa steht auch schon ganz lange auf meiner Wunschliste.. möchtest Du von der eventuell etwas loswerden?


----------



## mani2 (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo Ina


Ja die __ Wanvisa hat schon was, sie überrascht einen auch immer wieder. 
Meine erste hatte ich vor 5-6 Jahren,und in jeden Frühjahr verdoppeln sie sich dann wenn ich sie neu einpflanzen. 
Im nächsten Jahr kannst du gerne eine haben. 
Da möchte ich mir auch mal wieder eine tropische holen, mein Favorit ist da immer die GT Moore 


Tschüs


Manfred


----------



## Haggard (25. Juli 2019)

Meine __ Wanvisa hat gestern die erste Blüte hervorgebracht. Die habe ich im April eingepflanzt und steht aktuell bei ca. 80cm Tiefe.


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2019)

Haggard schrieb:


> Meine __ Wanvisa hat gestern die erste Blüte hervorgebracht


 ach Quark, da könnt ja jeder kommen und erzählen im Himmel ist morgen Jahrmarkt


----------



## mani2 (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo

Das Wetter sollte die Seerosen doch nur so sprießen lassen.
Hier sind sie munter am blühen,eine __ Wanvisa hat gerade eine schön geteilte Blüte.

 

 

  


Sonnige Grüße


Manfred


----------



## Haggard (26. Juli 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> ach Quark, da könnt ja jeder kommen und erzählen im Himmel ist morgen Jahrmarkt



Hehe, ich habe Beweise 
  

  P.S. Meine __ Almost Black öffnet heute ihre erste Blüte, ebenfalls vom April.


----------



## mani2 (26. Juli 2019)

Zweifelsfrei eine Blüte


----------



## troll20 (26. Juli 2019)

Haggard schrieb:


> Hehe, ich habe Beweise
> Anhang anzeigen 209980
> 
> P.S. Meine __ Almost Black öffnet heute ihre erste Blüte, ebenfalls vom April.



Na siehst geht doch. Warum nicht gleich so


----------



## Haggard (27. Juli 2019)

Tada, meine __ Almost Black


----------



## Buddelfink (28. Juli 2019)

Hier mal meine __ Colorado


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Juli 2019)

Wächst da jetzt aus der __ wanvisa Blüte eine neue Pflanze?
Kann das bei der Sorte?


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Aug. 2019)

Keiner eine Ahnung zu der Pflanze aus Blüte. Kann man die später eintopfen oder gammelt die Blüte und die neuen Blätter irgend wann weg.


----------



## OriginalCindy (11. Aug. 2019)

Wow das sind ja traumhafte Seerosen, wird man ganz neidisch
Wie macht ihr das mit den Seerosen im Winter?


----------



## troll20 (11. Aug. 2019)

OriginalCindy schrieb:


> Wow das sind ja traumhafte Seerosen, wird man ganz neidisch
> Wie macht ihr das mit den Seerosen im Winter?


Was meinst du?
Was sollten wir denn mit denen machen?


----------



## Haggard (11. Aug. 2019)

Ich habe nur winterharte Seerosen und die bleiben das ganze Jahr im Teich. Die Zwergseerosen überwintern teilweise bei gerade mal 15-20cm.
Wenn man __ tropische Seerosen oder __ Lotus hat, sieht das natürlich anders aus.


----------



## OriginalCindy (11. Aug. 2019)

Frag mich nur ob ich sie lieber ins Haus hole, habe aber auch winterharte Seerosen. Lasst ihr die Blätter dran oder schneidet ihr sie im Herbst zurück? 
Sry bin ein noch ein Anfänger


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Aug. 2019)

Hi Cindy,

das Schwimmlaub von  winterharten Seerosen stirbt ab September/Oktober ab (wird erst gelb, dann braun und zerfällt anschließend "schleimig"), kann dann getrost entfernt werden.
Wenn dein Fertigteich nicht komplett durchfriert - das Seerosenrhizom, (das "harte, warzige dunkle Ding" wo die Blattstiele rauskommen) darf halt nicht einfrieren - kannste die Seerose drin lassen.
Beim "Indoorüberwintern" sollte deine Seerose frostfrei aber trotzdem möglichst kalt untergebracht werden. Bei mehr als 8-10 Grad fängt sie sonst wieder an zu wachsen

MfG Frank


----------



## OriginalCindy (12. Aug. 2019)

Super danke für die Hilfe vei einer Teichtiefe von 1 Meter werden sie wahrschenlich nicht einfrieren oder? 
Setze auch einen Eisfreihalter ein


----------



## center (12. Aug. 2019)

Past!

Ich hab vorletztes Jahr ein Rhizom aus 5cm tiefen Wasser ausgebuddelt. Der Winter war auch paar mal unter -10 Grad.
War aber aus einem See. Da der See viel Wasser verloren hat, sind jetzt viele fast an Land. Aber die überleben anscheinend alle auch den Winter in ganz geringer Wassertiefe.
Diese ist jedenfalls jetzt in meinem Teich und blüht.


----------



## Deuned (12. Aug. 2019)

Leider sehe ich nichts


----------



## samorai (14. Aug. 2019)

Meine Schwarze Prinzessin zeigt sich endlich


----------



## ina1912 (16. Aug. 2019)

... und hier zum Vergleich die __ ALMOST BLACK 

  

aber beide scheinen auf dem Foto weniger schwärzlich als in Natur.

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (16. Aug. 2019)

Könnte die digitale Kamera sein, sie hellt immer etwas auf. 
Ganz schwarz sowie so nicht aber ein sehr dunkles Rot.


----------

